

Distributing Bonus to Agile Teams is Like Playing with Dynamite - gongfudoi
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/03/bonus-for-agile-teams

======
astrec
I've always found that team bonuses work best where there is no cash
component: e.g. a night for 2 in a hotel, a new foosball table, whatever.
These types of bonuses reinforce the team.

Individuals should be rewarded for an exceptional contribution in whatever way
seems appropriate and this is usually best not disclosed to other team
members. Note: there is nothing exceptional in putting one's own goals ahead
of the team.

